# Big CubingItaly Open 2011



## x-colo-x (Feb 15, 2011)

Date: June 11th and 12th, 2011
Place: Ludoteca "La casa dei giochi" of Milan, Italy

http://cubingitaly.altervista.org/portale/?q=node/14

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BigCubingItalyOpen2011

Each big cubes events will have 2 rounds, 4x4x4 will have 3.
Also there will be" 4x4x4 multiple blindfolded" and "4x4x4 team bld" as unofficial events.

Any questions?


----------

